# Post Gordon Diving



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

Went out Sep 8 (2018) (Destin area) sea conditions were awesome, <1' waves



Whitehill Reef- Vis 20-30 ft bottom temp 83


Reef 3nm South of Destin Pass - Vis 10-15 ft bottom temp 84


The reefs took a pounding from Gordon there is sand blown in all over everything.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

interesting how deep were you?


----------



## Nitrox32 (Jul 28, 2015)

80-85'


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hummmm the storm wasn't even that bad. I would have figured the bottom fair better than that...


----------

